# My latest in CP



## coco cooks (Feb 9, 2011)

Up until now, I have been enjoying my instant gratification with CPHP. Unfortunately it can be limiting. So I decided to really play with CP.

Citrus Swirl with Brambleberry Yuzu Cybilla and Grapefruit Lilly




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Eucalyptus Mint ( experimenting with funnel swirl)Used Eucalyptus EO and crush dried mint leaves.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
And some CPHP Blackberry Oatmilk with Brambleberry's Blackberry Cybilla. The oatmilk, which I made from ground steel cut oats, seized  when I added the lye. But turned out nice and smells great.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AmyW (Feb 9, 2011)

Those look yummy! Great job =)


----------



## cwarren (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice.. I really like the second one.


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## radar-78 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great soaps.I love the gold mica on the stamped area-that is very effective.I'm a complete newbie at this but getting to know the 'style' I would like from looking at all the lovely photos on here.


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 9, 2011)

very pretty soaps! I love the Eucalyptus mint.


----------



## RikRaks (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sapoho (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## tomara (Feb 9, 2011)

Those look very nice...Wonderfully Done!!


----------



## krissy (Feb 9, 2011)

they are all so pretty... my fav is the second one though


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I learn so much here.


----------



## MsDee (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW! They look Amazing!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 10, 2011)

All of them look wonderful!  Great job!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful soaps.  I love the texture, colors and swirl of the first soap and the look of the last soap.


----------



## falldowngobump (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!  You did a great job!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 10, 2011)

Lovely lovely eye candy :0)


----------



## DMCC (Feb 10, 2011)

Those are beautiful.  The first one is my favorite.  Where did you get your soap stamps from?  They're lovely.


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 10, 2011)

In the clearance bin for $1.00 at Michaels(a craft store). Used mica to paint in lettering.


----------



## llineb (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow!  :shock: Gorgeous!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful soaps ... amazing colours!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 15, 2011)

Wonderful!  I like the speckled look of them.


----------

